# If I wear MTB shoes for my road bike, what is the worst thing that will happen?



## getagrip (Feb 16, 2012)

Just curious - the main difference that I'm seeing for road bike shoes are that they are more expensive, lighter weight, and less comfortable than MTB shoes. This is kind of a generalization, of course, but what are the benefits of a road shoe over a MTB shoe?


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

I used my mtb shoes and pedals on my road bikes for 3 years, mostly because I was cheap and also to use my mtb winter boots on the road bike as well. I mainly switched to get a more solid platform, plus my road shoes are slightly more ventilated for the summer. I got a road specific winter boot as well.

Use whatever combo works for you.


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

I will laugh at you...just kidding.

Wear what you want, but road shoes and pedals do provide a better pedaling platform. MTB shoes however are easier to walk in.


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Jan 2, 2008)

You will be scoffed at at shunned by real "pro-looking" roadies for being in violation of Rule # 34. 

Seek the Velominati for guidance pedalwan!

   

Seriously, the only advantages of road shoes over MTB shoes is in most cases weight, and compatibility with road specific clipless pedal designs. If you have an MTB with clipless pedals, and good shoes, than get the same ones for your road bike. When you get more serious and have some money to burn, then look into better shoes and pedals.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I wear MTB shoes on my road bike about 95% of the time that I ride the bike. I use SPD pedals for all my bikes.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

The worse thing that will happen is that you'll realize that with MTB shoes you can walk the X miles back to your house with a flat pushing the bike along, and *not* get blisters or wear out your $200 road shoes.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

taralon said:


> The worse thing that will happen is that you'll realize that with MTB shoes you can walk the X miles back to your house with a flat pushing the bike along, and *not* get blisters or wear out your $200 road shoes.


i'd be way more embarrassed that i wasn't prepared to fix a flat by myself and had to push my bike home than i would be about wearing mtb shoes on a road bike.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Nothing bad can happen that couldn't also happen with road shoes. The benefits to road shoes are, on average, they are lighter and the sole is stiffer and the pedal interface distributes the pressure over a wider area. again, that's on average, some Mt bike shoes probably do those things better than some road shoes.


----------



## slacker190 (Jul 13, 2011)

I use MTB shoes on my road bike that's set up for touring/long distance stuff and the around-town bike. Easy to walk with, no problems pedaling. Bikes meant for biking to somewhere.

Road shoes on road bike, meant for biking. Walking sucks.

If you're really not sure what you want, get MTB shoes.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Less likely to get laughed at with unshaven legs, a fanny pack, and helmet-mounted mirror.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've been buying mid- and high-end gear too long.  I don't see mountain bike shoes as any cheaper, or more comfortable. Probably still some swing in weight from the sole.

I say, unless you have a specific reason (Speedplays seem to agree with my knees, for example) to use a road pedal system, just use MTB shoes. Especially if you already have a pair.


----------



## Legit (Mar 28, 2012)

Just some odd looks from the hardcore roadie crowd. I ride Shimano PD-A530 pedals (noob SPD pedals) with my MTB shoes. Having the time of my life.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Folks covered most of the issues above. The only "problem" I can think of is your feet might get sore on longer rides (5+ hours).

The wider platform on a road shoe is there for a reason. The soles are stiffer and the pedal platform distributes the force across more of your shoe. 

I commute about 10 miles in my MTB shoes--no big deal. But after 6 hours of MTB endurance racing my feet are more sore than a typical century ride. 

Just something to consider. Might not be an issue for you, especially on shorter rides or at low-to-moderate intensity.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I've hear people say mountain bike shoes are not as comfortable as road shoes. However, people wear mtb shoes in 24 hour races and long, long mtb rides in the middle of nowhere. So, guys like "velocanman" in this thread are likely just extrapolating from their own experience and reaching a general conclusion about mtb shoes that is not true. 

I've hear people say road shoes transfer energy more efficiently because of a bigger contact surface. However, this would mean pro mtb-ers are riding substandard shoes in high stakes races, like the Olympics, where they're not walking anyway. You get the point. There's lots of threads on this issue. 

The differences between road and mtb shoes are minimal, and most of it is hype and nonsense. Pick road shoes if you like the style. Pick mtb shoes is you want to walk in them, don't care about the roadie look (or looks you may get), or want one type of shoe and pedal for all of your different types of bikes. 

The thing that is actually important is that your buy shoes that fit your feet. For example, try them on in the late afternoon on a hot day when your feet have swollen.


----------



## Egads (Jul 19, 2010)

NADT. I've shown up for group rides in MTB shoes and a Cx bike.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Pablo said:


> I've hear people say mountain bike shoes are not as comfortable as road shoes. However, people wear mtb shoes in 24 hour races and long, long mtb rides in the middle of nowhere. So, guys like "velocanman" in this thread are likely just extrapolating from their own experience and reaching a general conclusion about mtb shoes that is not true.


I did say that it was my experience. 

BTW, I ride Sidi Dominator 5 MTB shoes so its not like I'm riding cheap shoes. They cost more than my commuter bike. 

Show me a road team that races MTB shoes. There is a reason they don't. MTB shoes are heavier and most are less stiff. 

If you want to have a sole to walk around on, be aware that you are rotating that sole with every pedal stroke. Its actually kinda a cool badge of courage if you ride with shoes a half pound heavier than everyone else. 

As stated, this has been covered extensively in the forums.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

*what is the worst thing that will happen? *
You will pi$$ off bike snobs. 
Oh wait, that may be the best thing that will happen. 

There is very minimal difference between the two, that the average rider will never discern. If you're asking the question, you're most likely not at a level where you'd see any benefit.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hell, I not only wear mtb shoes on my road bike, but I also wear a Giro Section urban commuting/mtb helmet. I dont care what looks I get. Some folks probably think I'm wearing soccer cleats with my full back helmet.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

It doesn't matter. I stopped wearing road shoes when my foot changed sized and wear mtb shoes that are just as stiff, lightweight and comfortable as road shoes. If they can see the bottom of your soles, that means the riders are behind you.


----------



## bikin_pat (Apr 16, 2012)

getagrip said:


> Just curious - the main difference that I'm seeing for road bike shoes are that they are more expensive, lighter weight, and less comfortable than MTB shoes. This is kind of a generalization, of course, but what are the benefits of a road shoe over a MTB shoe?


What they said. Stiffer. But MTB shoes are more comfy to walk in.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

getagrip said:


> Just curious - the main difference that I'm seeing for road bike shoes are that they are more expensive, lighter weight, and less comfortable than MTB shoes. This is kind of a generalization, of course, but what are the benefits of a road shoe over a MTB shoe?


BTW, why do you think road shoes are less comfortable? I'm not being argumentative, just wondering where that comes from.

In my experience, I think my road shoes are actually more comfortable because they are lighter weight and conformed to my feet. I wear Sidi 5.5 road shoes and Side Dominator 5 MTB shoes, so the uppers look very similar. The difference is in the sole.

For what's it's worth, I use Shimano road pedals, and the cleats are easier to walk in than Look and others. There are "pontoons" on the Shimano cleat that you walk on so you don't wear out the cleat surface.

If money is an issue and you have both MTB and road bikes, the choice to ride your MTB shoes on the road is pretty easy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> i'd be way more embarrassed that i wasn't prepared to fix a flat by myself and had to push my bike home than i would be about wearing mtb shoes on a road bike.


What if, hypothetically, you were to start pedaling too soon coming out of a tight right turn and accidentally bottom out your inside pedal causing your bike's rear wheel to lift off the road then slam back down at a weird angle resulting in a pinch flat. Then, in the process standing up and shifting your weight forward in an effort to straighten out your bike (which would be willdly fishtailing at this point) you end up violently blowing out the already compromised tube and rolling the tire across the rim thereby irreparably shredding the sidewall.

In the ridiculous scenario I just described even if you had a spare tube and pump you might have to carry a bike on your shoulders for two miles to the nearest bike shop to buy a new tire in order to complete the ride. In that case if a rider were dumb enough to own, say, Shimano SPD-SL pedals on road shoes instead of MTB shoes they had better make an effort to, say, walk on the dirt shoulder rather than the road as to not wear down the plastic cleats.

To add insult to injury all the smug roadies* passing you during your long walk would probably assume you were some moreon that doesn't know how to fix his own flat. 


After what didn't happen to me this morning I'm giving serious consideration to both getting MTB shoes, and actually carrying an entire spare _tire_ with me on rides that take me >10mi one way away from civilization.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

PhotonFreak said:


> In the ridiculous scenario I just described even if you had a spare tube and pump you might have to carry a bike on your shoulders for two miles to the nearest bike shop to buy a new tire in order to complete the ride.


Two miles? On 99% of my rides, a 20mi walk home would be quicker than a walk to a bike shop.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

tlg said:


> Two miles? On 99% of my rides, a 20mi walk home would be quicker than a walk to a bike shop.


Well, where I live (Tucson), at least within town bike shops are almost densely packed as Starbucks... I actually know of over 15 within an 8 mile radius of my place. It's kind of ridiculous and I'm surprised so many are able to stay in business to be honest. In my case it would be almost impossible for a walk home to be shorter than a walk to the nearest bike shop.

Of course, on a fair amount of my routes I'm >10miles one-way outside of town altogether in the middle of the desert, hence my thought about bringing an outright spare tire.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been thinking about MTB shoes because I have to walk a few feet in one part of my commute to work. The problem I have is aI need about 12 mm of cleat spacers on my right leg (shorter leg + bigger sit bone on that side), and putting 12 mm worth of spacers on a MTB shoe would just render the whole "walking advantage" useless. It would also be quite comical, since you would hear the jangle from the clean every time I would step with my right foot. For me the best compromise is Shimano cleats and cleat covers for longer walks.


----------



## jrswenberger (Apr 20, 2012)

Either way, I won't laugh at you...I commute in fake Crocs year-round in sunny Portland, Oregon.

Wear what you like, only ego will tell you it makes any real difference.

Jay


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

fast ferd said:


> Less likely to get laughed at with unshaven legs, a fanny pack, and helmet-mounted mirror.


Great! The only thing I lack is a mirror...

Honestly, I don't think it matters all that much. The Rules are for those who are uber serious about everything. I mean really, "It's all about the bike!" [Rule #4] I must be a twatwaffle!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

rider9 said:


> Great! The only thing I lack is a mirror...
> 
> Honestly, I don't think it matters all that much. The Rules are for those who are uber serious about everything. I mean really, "It's all about the bike!" [Rule #4] I must be a twatwaffle!


IMO I've also decided to blatantly violate the rule on mirrors though I don't like the helmet variety -- they block my forward-looking field of vision when riding in the drops. Instead I run a left drop-bar mirror. Makes it a lot easier to glance quickly at what's going on behind me when descending or riding into a headwind in a low/tucked position. 

Before anyone objects that mirrors are unsafe, I still physically look over my shoulder when about to make a lane change, or to judge if a driver is about to right hook me etc. at least as much as when I didn't have a mirror. The drop-bar mirror merely alerts me of potential "situations" sooner than if I were relying on my hearing alone and allows me to keep my eyes facing forward when it counts most (ie going 44mph down a wide but occasionally debris-cluttered shoulder)


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

tlg said:


> You will pi$$ off bike snobs.


Wearing MTB shoes shows you have a mind of your own. :thumbsup:

I have Sidi, Northwave and 3 pairs of Adidas, and Shimano 747 pedals on my mountain bike. 980 pedals on my road bike.

As to the velominati stuff, it's nonsense. Disregard it.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm surprised at how many co-workers ride SPD pedals on high end road bikes. These people are FAST and ride a lot. SPD pedals are all pretty heavy. Road pedals, if you are willing to pay enough, are lighter. Unless you are a serious racer, the weight isn't going to matter. Nothing bad will happen to you.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Crusty said:


> I'm surprised at how many co-workers ride SPD pedals on high end road bikes.


I don't get the correlation between price of bike and pedal type.



> SPD pedals are all pretty heavy.


 How do you define pretty heavy? Looking and a few sub $200 pedals....
Shimano 105 PD-5700 Road Pedals $109.99
325g
LOOK Kéo Classic Road Pedals $119.99
280g
Shimano Ultegra PD-6700 Road Pedals $199.99
317g

*AVE= 307g* ($143)

*SPD*
Nashbar XP Pro Mountain Pedals $59.99
334g
Shimano XT PD-M780 MTB Pedals $149.99
343g
Shimano XTR PD-M980 $169.99 
310g 

*AVE= 329g* ($126)

Just by average, SPD's are only 22g more. IMO that isn't pretty heavy. And XTR SPD pedals are 7g less than Ultegra road pedals. Pretty heavy? And $50 cheaper. 



> Road pedals, if you are willing to pay enough, are lighter.


Sure....

Campagnolo Record Pro Fit+ $385
266g
Look Keo Blade Aero Road $389
190g 
Dura-Ace PD-7900 Road $399.99
248g
Time ICLIC2 Titan Carbon Pedals $450
175g

Of course if you're willing to pay enough for MTB pedals...
Speedplay Frog Ti MTB Pedals $249.99
204g
Crank Brothers Egg Beater 11 $400
*174g*!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've always seen the Crank Brothers Eggbeaters as a road/commute pedal that goes with a mountain bike shoe anyway. 

My favorite mountain bike pedal weighs 416g, according to the old weightweenies listings on starbike. It was also the cheapest in its line, but seems to have been discontinued. Heavy, but they're very durable and continue to work in a cyclocross race. Not quite enough float for me for road riding, though - I start to notice I'm just a little constrained when I'm doing the same thing for long enough.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I've always seen the Crank Brothers Eggbeaters as a road/commute pedal that goes with a mountain bike shoe anyway.


Nope. It was invented for the MTB market to have light weight and mud-shedding qualities. 
After a while roadies got jealous cause they were lighter than their $500 carbon pedals and started adopting them for road use. 
Do these look like road cleats? No true bike snob would be caught dead with these.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I know what the Eggbeater was invented for.

People just break them way too often for me to trust it off-road.


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Jan 2, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> As to the velominati stuff, it's nonsense. Disregard it.


Heresy!!!


----------



## getagrip (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the responses - nice little debate going on! :thumbsup:

I've been riding my mountain bike with clipless pedals for about a month now, and I really like it. Just got a set of Shimano M-520s and they work great. Last night, I went on a 20 mile gravel road ride with my mountain bike, and the only concern I had was that if I was on a 50+ mile ride, it seems to me that the pressure the pedals put on the balls of your feet would get a little irritating. 

From reading some responses in this thread, road pedals (or shoes) spread the pressure more evenly on your feet. How much less pressure would road pedals like the Shimano 105 PD-5700 SPD-SL pedals put on the balls of your feet compared to the M-520? 

Also, what kind of shoes do you need to get with the Shimano 105 pedals? If I'm on a bike website (I prefer Pricepoint of Jenson USA), it isn't clear to me how to locate which shoes are compatible with the pedals.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

getagrip said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses - nice little debate going on! :thumbsup:
> 
> I've been riding my mountain bike with clipless pedals for about a month now, and I really like it. Just got a set of Shimano M-520s and they work great. Last night, I went on a 20 mile gravel road ride with my mountain bike, and the only concern I had was that if I was on a 50+ mile ride, it seems to me that the pressure the pedals put on the balls of your feet would get a little irritating.
> 
> ...


Some cyclists hold to the belief that some road pedals have a wider base (or platform) than some MTB pedals, which helps to disperse the pressure. But IME, there's more to it than that.

Stiffness of the sole, quality of foot beds (I prefer the ones with metatarsal buttons built in), getting cleat fore/ aft positioned correctly and even keeping cadence up all help to minimize hot spots and disperse pressure. 

Re: shoe compatibility with Shimano SPD-SL pedals, you'll want three hole set ups, to match the cleats - pictured below.
View attachment 255864


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

If I'm just out for a ride and not _planning_ on doing any walking, I'll wear road shoes. But, if I'm riding TO a place (where I'm gonna get off the bike for more than a couple of minutes), I'll wear mountain shoes.


----------

